# Lakers/Warriors



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I knew the game was on saturday but I had no idea we weren't playing until then. Hopefully the rest does some of our old legs some good and it'll be interesting to see how the new rotation plays out. I'm cautiously optimistic about this game.

Isn't Nash due back any game now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I read Nash COULD be back by Saturday. That would be ****ing awesome.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be so happy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You, me and the entire Lakers fan base.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Doubt we'll see Nash. Think the Lakers will want to be cautious/dramatic and wait until Christmas.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I can't see them winning. Golden State is 17-9 and is 5 full games ahead of the Lakers in the Pacific. That's a different team up there.

Likewise on Xmas, we have been losing regularly on Xmas day games at home and I don't see this changing.

For a team that barely survived Charlotte at home there have to be a lot of concerns going on right now. I am more concerned how we end up this season then how we are playing now. For the long-term health and growth of the Lakers, this team has to convince Howard to stay. If he bolts at the end of the season this team is going to be mired in mediocrity for years to come.

So I think we will be 12-16 on the 26th. Just an honest observation as to how this team is playing right now. Gotta be the quietest 3-game winning streak in the history of the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They'll be on the end of a back to back and our front line will give them problems because they still lack size. I think we'll go in and beat them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> They'll be on the end of a back to back and *our front line will give them problems because they still lack size*. I think we'll go in and beat them.


I agree that this is *what should happen*, the problem I see is that these guys are not taking advantage of the size differential.

Whether its lack of effort, bad coaching (not having the bigs in at the same time), or bad execution...it just isn't working the way its supposed to.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

As with any of this season's games, it will come down to the team defense. If we rotate after penetration, get out and stay out on shooters, and get back in transition we will win. The problem is, we have not consistently done those things this year. 

Hopefully a few days of actual practice, and a revitalized Pau and Nash will make the difference. Until I see it however, I have to assume we will lose.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: Nash: "I felt pretty good." There was a little soreness, as expected. He said there is a chance for Saturday, but "Christmas for sure."


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Source: Steve Nash back Saturday *


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn. I have a stupid Christmas party to go to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Me too dude. Hopefully my boy will be playing the game at his pad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mines with a bunch of brazilians. They only care about soccer.  oh well... Go Steve llullz


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Full roster with new coach starts tonight....lets see


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris starting at SG with Kobe at SF.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Mines with a bunch of brazilians. They only care about soccer.  oh well... Go Steve llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dumb Dwight. :nonono:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers' defense still sucks, but their offense is working well so far tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice play by Meeks on transition.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jack's taking over. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Does David Lee complain on every single call? :|


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash got schooled by Jack. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad D by Peace on Lee.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta just did the best Dwight impersonation in the paint. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash's, along withe Metta and Hill, playing well despite being torched by whoever he's guarding. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pathetic.

61 points allowed in the first half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great D by Dwight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe on pace to jack up 36 shots in this game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nash is doing his job...Lakers are not finishing shots.

Darius Morris is awful.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bye Dwight! :sigh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, your guys D is the laziest, most pathetic effort Ive ever seen.

When Nash got the ball stolen there, you watch and they're already setting up a play by the time Nash and Dwight decide to saunter back to play D. It was a 5 on 3, not for any reason other than Nash and Dwight are lazy as ****, and you're lucky you didn't get scored on.

Ridiculous. 


I ****ing hate your team. I want to see Kobe just choke Dwight out or something.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ezeli :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris reverting to his out of control self. :nonono:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Wow, your guys D is the laziest, most pathetic effort Ive ever seen.


Are you talking about tonight only, or the whole season?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Are you talking about tonight only, or the whole season?


Whole season. But the play I explained was just a slap in the face type play where Dwight may as well of looked at the camera and did a shrug motion with his hands in the air, like "Meh, next play guys. I didn't feel like running on this one."


As it sits right now, when Dwight gets first or second team all defense its going to be as big of a joke when Wade got his last one. Dwight is nowhere near the top defensive big in the league right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.
Pau =


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice shot by Pau and pass by Kobe.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe on pace for a 11/33 night. 

Smh


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I have come to the conclusion that we suck.

Can we at least have SOME effort on defense?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Alley-oop?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Blah. I'm done watching this team for awhile. It's hard to even root for them anymore; they deserve to lose.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a pretty questionable foul called on Pau there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wonder if you guys will be graced by Adam and the Doctor tonight.

Maybe such gems as "Kobe sucks! Hahahahaha!"

or

"Ha. You guys lost because the Lebron is the bestest!"


Its something to look forward to anyways.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> I have come to the conclusion that we suck.
> 
> Can we at least have SOME effort on defense?


That's an expensive thing to ask from this Laker team.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

MojoPin said:


> Kobe on pace for a 11/33 night.
> 
> Smh


Welp. 28 attempts already and still one quarter to go. Idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pathetic....


If I had a dime for every time you wrote that this season I could buy this site back from VS outright.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Wonder if you guys will be graced by Adam and the Doctor tonight.
> 
> Maybe such gems as "Kobe sucks! Hahahahaha!"
> 
> ...


Actually I do look forward to the good doctor with one more good bait here, and then I can zing him all the way back to Miami.

He has disappointed me so far.  Oh wait. That's because the Lakers have won three in a row.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Welp. 28 attempts already and still one quarter to go. Idiot, plain and simple.


I guess he is telling Nash "it's still my team." :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dwight is a fouling machine tonight. 12 seconds in and gets his 5th foul. :nonono:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bring back Fisher...

(Lol)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow Dwight sucks.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Steph Curry sure takes some stupid shots sometimes.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hopefully the home crowd chants "we want defense" next time at Staples. 

Wow, 8 point game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Just got home. 

Metta just schooled Thompson to bring it within 4. Graphic popped up saying 10-0 run? Damn it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! 2 pt game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Klay Thompson is a terrible defender.

The last like 5 baskets have all been different Lakers schooling the shit out of him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Idiotic move taking MWP out...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice comeback. Didn't think the Lakers were capable of this in the fourth quarter.

GS is just about as bad as the Lakers are on D.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't like metta sitting out in the clutch. Harrison Barnes does though. Sorry Meeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I missed the first 40 minutes, but I like the last 6, win or lose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice sequence for Barnes there. Make the ft's Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Idiotic move taking MWP out...


I concur.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe has hit some big shots down the stretch, can't atone for going 11-33 so far.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Kobe has hit some big shots down the stretch, can't atone for going 11-33 so far.


The worst thing is that quite a few of those were within 10 feet of the basket. The chucking probably wouldn't look as bad had they gone in.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How the hell did Kobe double Dwight and Pau combined in shot attempts?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Metta!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta World Clutch.



MojoPin said:


> The worst thing is that quite a few of those were within 10 feet of the basket. The chucking probably wouldn't look as bad had they gone in.


Kobe's % from 3-9 ft is the worst among other distances this season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> How the hell did Kobe double Dwight and Pau combined in shot attempts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


You really have to ask that question?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jarrett Jack = Laker killer.

But the Lakers are in great position for the win. All tied, 15 seconds to go, they get the last shot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jack the Laker killer.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Will it be Kobe iso? Or something new?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bad D by Dwight, and Jack drills it in his face.


What a terrible game hes having.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Why'd Nash give the ball to Kobe? :sigh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Still no idea what happened to Jamison.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shoot the ball Pau you vagina!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow we got lucky there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Did Billy Mac just say Kobe is having a milestone night? :lol: What a crappy PBP announcer we have.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> Still no idea what happened to Jamison.


Odd man out now that Metta's playing PF.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Did Billy Mac just say Kobe is having a milestone night? :lol: What a crappy PBP announcer we have.


Probably talking about his record breaking 30+ streak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fun game but damn, Kobe. 41 shots to get less then 40 points?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This was a great game. Happy I didn't see the crap in the first 40 minutes.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I have no idea how LAL won this game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Great win!

Thank you Ezeli! That guy needs to get a hand transplant.

Both hands.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I only saw the 4th quarter and OT but that might have been the most entertaining stretch of Laker bball I have seen all year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I have no idea how LAL won this game.


GS defense may be worse than ours.

Probably.

Yeah, it is worse than ours. Awful, in fact.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** yeah!!! I take it, bitches!!!! Metta World Peace better get the game ball and a steak dinner!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess Allen Iverson is back in the league....in Kobe's skin.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The One said:


> I guess Allen Iverson is back in the league....in Kobe's skin.


He hit some big shots down the stretch.

He did jack it up way too much, but in the end, he was needed for the win.

Lakers picked their defensive spots to win this game. Got to hand it to them.

4 in a row, guys.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

That pick and roll between Nash and Dwight resulting to an open three by Kobe should've been the play made at the end of regulation instead of that ugly iso.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ron said:


> He hit some big shots down the stretch.
> 
> He did jack it up way too much, but in the end, he was needed for the win.
> 
> ...


Wow we really won 4 in a row? Didn't even notice.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

14 and 8 from Jordan Hill without having a single play called for him. Great job!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> He hit some big shots down the stretch.
> 
> He did jack it up way too much, but in the end, he was needed for the win.
> 
> ...


The only reason it was a game was because of the Lakers atrocious D.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

1 fta on 41 shots?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed this game as I was out for the night - looks like I missed a really good one. Hell of a comeback by this team in the 4th, though - I feel like even two weeks ago, a game like that would've turned into a blowout. Kobe took 40 shots? What was his percentage? How'd Nash look? How'd Pau/Dwight look playing with him?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I missed this game as I was out for the night - looks like I missed a really good one. Hell of a comeback by this team in the 4th, though - I feel like even two weeks ago, a game like that would've turned into a blowout. Kobe took 40 shots? What was his percentage? How'd Nash look? How'd Pau/Dwight look playing with him?


It is being said (don't know how legit the sources are) that Kobe jacked up so many shots because he was angry at the refs for not giving him calls. If I can find the Twitter tweet I will post it here. He got zero free throws but did take one T free throw which he missed.

He pulled his usual act...shooting us out of the game, then shooting us back in. Got a key three down the stretch. His percentage was lousy as I recall, maybe 14 for 41 or some outrageous stat, but the key is he came through on clutch shots when they were needed.

Nash looked great for the most part, and also hit a key bucket in overtime to secure the win. He didn't get as many assists as he should have because the great passes finding Lakers were not converted into points thanks to crappy shooting early on. And he had far too many careless turnovers. But for the most part he was pretty impressive.

Dwight didn't play much because he was in foul trouble much of the game. I can't comment on his contribution because there wasn't much of one, although I will say he had a pretty strong fourth quarter, even playing with 5 fouls.

Pau looked like Pau. Like soft butter. Then at other times he asserted himself. He missed a few shots that would have given Nash a higher assist total, which was discouraging. The clown just doesn't concentrate on his shots (even close in) as much as he should.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> It is being said (don't know how legit the sources are) that Kobe jacked up so many shots because he was angry at the refs for not giving him calls. If I can find the Twitter tweet I will post it here. He got zero free throws but did take one T free throw which he missed.
> 
> He pulled his usual act...shooting us out of the game, then shooting us back in. Got a key three down the stretch. His percentage was lousy as I recall, maybe 14 for 41 or some outrageous stat, but the key is he came through on clutch shots when they were needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this I missed the game as well last night one of the 1st games I have missed in the last 10 years. Great breakdown

I was shocked when I saw Kobe shot 41 times and then only got 1 free throw from the accounts of some other fans I hear he got no calls. 

I know the Warriors had been winning I still don't think they are really any good still. Glad to see that Nash handled the minutes well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks. That's got to be Kobe's worst shooting game of the season percentage wise, no? But damn, 41 shots and 0 free throw attempts (not including the technical). How is that even possible? That must be some sort of record for most shot attempts without a single free throw attempt.

Good to see Nash was mostly impressive. I'm sure turnovers will cut down once he gets into more of a rhythm. 

Is it just me or has Dwight been in foul trouble early in games quite often this season? I don't remember this being an issue in Orlando. As for Pau, I can only hope he just remains consistent at the very least. Also, props to MWP who looked like he had a big game for us based off the highlights I just saw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe it was Metta, Hill, Meeks, Morris and Dwight that sparked the comeback in the fourth I think. They locked down on D. With that said, our defense is still horrible. If we had played defense for longer than 1 qtr we would have won this game easily.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Thanks. That's got to be Kobe's worst shooting game of the season percentage wise, no? But damn, 41 shots and 0 free throw attempts (not including the technical). How is that even possible? That must be some sort of record for most shot attempts without a single free throw attempt.
> 
> Good to see Nash was mostly impressive. I'm sure turnovers will cut down once he gets into more of a rhythm.
> 
> Is it just me or has Dwight been in foul trouble early in games quite often this season? I don't remember this being an issue in Orlando. As for Pau, I can only hope he just remains consistent at the very least. Also, props to MWP who looked like he had a big game for us based off the highlights I just saw.


Yes, how could I forget MWP...an incredible fourth-quarter performance on both ends of the floor, and without him we would have lost by 10 (not by 20 because GS clearly didn't play as well as they should have down the stretch).


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Glad to see the Lakers fighting for the 8th seeds LOL.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Glad to see the Lakers fighting for the 8th seeds LOL.


That'll do ya.

See ya, doc.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Someone owes me $20 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/471557-your-favorite-crappy-players-2.html#post6946979


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great comeback win. Now we've got some momentum going into christmas.


----------

